# Where do you like to write/read?



## carlhackman (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi,

One of my favorite writing locations is a local bookstore in Sosua. I wrote most of GERALD AND THE THREE PRINCESSES and finished writing JAGUAR there.










Show us where your favorite writing/ reading spot


----------



## cameronwaynesmith (Jun 28, 2017)

I generally like to read in bed. Especially when camping in this bad boy:










Writing happens wherever I can get away from distractions. I envy people who can smash out words in a public!


----------



## BillyLSchmitz (Dec 19, 2019)

I love to read at home in the night because there is no noise.


----------



## Ivan Brave (Feb 5, 2019)

I read where I can! So mostly on the subway on the way to work, even walking to and from the station, or in bed before bed of course.

Writing has to be in a secluded place, office, or very very back corner of a library -- rarely a cafe. . . though I have always wanted to sit in a park with a typewriter and "busk" some poems out to people. That could be fun.

EDIT: I just realized this is a photo gallery thread. . . oops! nevertheless, consider my writing and reading place a visual mystery xD


----------



## pennfawn (Apr 6, 2020)

Strangely enough on the subway, provided it's not crowed, or some homeless person doesn't get on there shouting, or provided a bunch of kids doesn't get into the car I'm in, then they turn up the volume on a ghetto blaster and begin break dancing.


----------



## Josette (Jan 19, 2020)

Under the shade of a tree when the weather is nice.
In front of a nice warm fireplace (with my back facing the fire) when the weather is cold and rainy.


----------



## norinya (Jun 3, 2020)

I like read in restroom, it very peaceful
*เชฟฟิลด์ ยูไนเต็ด*


----------



## peecha (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## WC John (Mar 11, 2019)

Can't read or write on the bus.

Can't read or write while travelling as a passenger in a car - when driving, it's even more troublesome.

Can't read or write when washing machine on if I'm in the kitchen.

Can't read or. . . . Oh, sorry, didn't read the OP thread title properly - probably because I was driving a bus through my kitchen towards the washing machine 😳

Yes, I like to read anywhere if there is little or no potential distraction around me. I'm distracted easily, so at home mostly in the evening.

As for writing, home is where it's at.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a laptop and a Kindle. I can read or write anywhere. Once wrote an entire novel sitting beside numerous campfires on a seven-month camping trip across the USA. I camp often, and always write in the evenings... When home, I write in an office.


----------

